# Application User Permission - iocage jail



## Ratoka (Mar 2, 2018)

I run a number of jails in a FreeNAS environment, and have run into an issue where applications running under a user other than root are unable to set owner:group or permissions on files/folders.  I have attempted to add the user as a member of the wheel group, but the application is still unable to change permissions.  I am unsure of this issue being related to iocage, but I did not have this issue with the same setup in warden.

What can be done to allow a user other than root permissions to update file owner:group and permissions? 

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------

